# Hidden By Design



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Licensed to dip Mossy Oak patterns. Check out my website. http://www.hiddenbydesign.com


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

$100 bow dip (riser and limbs) any pattern listed on my website even if it isn't in stock. $20 upcharge for Mossy oak patterns. $40 upcharge to disassemble bow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Updated website www.hiddenbydesign.com


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Seems to be a lot of interest in soft touch finish so I just ordered a gallon. Anyone interested in getting a "soft touch" finish will be $10 extra this stuff is expensive.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I also have an FFL if anyone is interested in getting a firearm dipped.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Some info on the new soft touch finish
Urethane Clearcoat - Satin Soft Touch

Gives the finished product a soft rubber like feel. Gives a great grip to firearms.

Features:

Non Yellowing, Burnish Resistant 
Archery/Bow tested and approved with MEK resistance of 100 double rubs
Soft to the touch


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Wildfire blue, silver carbon fiber, and skullz

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Muddy girl camo

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Kryptek Typhoon

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Mossy oak break up

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Inferno black on yellow basecoat

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Which one do you like the best

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

pm me price for riser limbs cams string stop riser and limbs will come stripped ready for primer cams and string stop will still have anodizing on them thanks im looking for a pretty black carbon fiber riser and limbs and a bright yellow carbon fiber cams and string stop and limb pockets


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Harvest Moon gold base coat


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

More harvest moon gold base coat

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Inferno black white base coat 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Green snake skin

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I can do guns to

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Predator 3D Deception 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Hades

Hidden By Design
www.hiddenbydesign.com
276-728-6342


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Have to make some changes. With the amount of prep work I'm doing I can't make any money at $100 so a riser/limb dip with the riser sand blasted down to metal and the limbs stripped down to fiberglass and a 1 year warranty and satisfaction guaranteed will be $160. I will continue to offer a $100 bow dip however nothing will be stripped. It will be dipped over top of the existing finish and their will be no warranty. I hate to do it like this but I want everyone to be able to afford a bow dip. Thanks for all the support I have received so far.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Hidden By Design said:


> Have to make some changes. With the amount of prep work I'm doing I can't make any money at $100 so a riser/limb dip with the riser sand blasted down to metal and the limbs stripped down to fiberglass and a 1 year warranty and satisfaction guaranteed will be $160. I will continue to offer a $100 bow dip however nothing will be stripped. It will be dipped over top of the existing finish and their will be no warranty. I hate to do it like this but I want everyone to be able to afford a bow dip. Thanks for all the support I have received so far.


I should note this does not effect anyone getting work done and i will honor any quotes I've made in the last week.

Hidden By Design
www.hiddenbydesign.com
[email protected]
276-728-6342


----------

